# 2021 MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great review. DFC is almost number for number identical to the vxr in all areas of your last years review. Which was my findings as well at 27 inch draw.


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

Very thorough and well done, thanks!


----------



## KD1994 (Nov 8, 2020)

Well done, thanks!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Great review, appreciate your effort.
Basically mimics exactly what I found in the little time I shot it, it is a noticeable improvement over the VXR.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Any TRX 34 review on the way?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Well written and organized. Mathews could not have written it better themselves.


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Surprising how similar that draw force curve is with the previous years model. Great review.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Great review as always!! Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you, I appreciate your efforts once again. Consise and articulate write up.
I’m excited to shoot one again and confirm my initial impressions.


----------



## Racinray (Jul 5, 2015)

Mathias said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your efforts once again. Consise and articulate write up.
> I’m excited to shoot one again and confirm my initial impressions.


Been Anxiously waiting for this review. Great job as always Vince !!


----------



## MM1983 (Nov 25, 2020)

Great review


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Curious about the mass weight of the V3 31. Website says 4.5, but you state 1/4 lb lighter than VXR 31.5 which is 4.66. Did you take an actual measurement of the V3 31's mass weight?


----------



## mattmorrison166 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks! Great review. Thinking about getting rid of the Hoyt helix ultra and jumpin into one of these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Good thorough review, but you have a lot of bias. It looks like Mathews paid you to write this for a magazine article IMO. Just my $.02.

There are several other bow mfg's with awesome tech, and you act like this is the best thing since sliced bread. I still see a customer milking operation where if you want draw length, weight, and even let-off changes, Mathews will charge the customer even more for various modules to change the feel of the cams. Not to mention the prices of their bows keep going up, especially when they add simply the designation of being a "target" model. No real competitive target shooter is going to use a 34" ATA bow unless they are 5' nothing tall.

Past parallel pre-loaded limbs? You act as if Mathews is king and crown on this tech... other mfg's have been doing this for years. I just don't get this statement as a whole. Again, appealing to marketing/fanboy.

"We see the dovetail offered from other bow companies, but I really think that rest manufacturers are missing out by not offering a premium product with this unique feature." ...maybe because no one wants to pay royalties and patent design use fees? What about the fact that only one rest manufacturer has taken advantage of this design? Do we need a reminder of how well Martin did with their patented rest locking mechanism? At least with PSE, you can use any rest with their lock adapter. This entire ordeal is all about business, not about advancing the technology. Just look at Hamskea, where they refuse to do this, yet they arguably have one of the best drop-away rests on the market.

Don't get me wrong- good bows no doubt. I have nothing against Mathews products. But quit embellishing it and putting them on a pedestal when the competition has just as good if not better tech.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

^^^
Yes, it’s obvious he’s very biased but he admits that he’s biased so everyone can take the review with a grain of salt. He doesn’t do reviews like this for any other brands so I don’t suspect anyone is viewing this review as nearly as unbiased as many others we see from people that own and shoot all the brands. It’s still, however, a comprehensive write-up that some may appreciate.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Great review!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone that’s been on this site for any appreciable period of time knows Vince is a Mathews guy. Is there bias? Sure just like any gratuitous post by nearly every other bow owner.
Absent of something like the Bowtech, or to a lesser extent (IMO) the Elite tuning technologies, most of today’s offerings are pretty darn similar.
Time and testing will reveal if the angled roller really does offer benefit.
The dovetail rest attachment is smart and solid. Too bad it’s not offered on a Hamskea!
Mathews is a highly successful and squared away company. I appreciate their products, may not always like them enough to shoot, and their dedication to all aspects of archery.
I’ll try the V3 31. Who knows, after it’s in hand for a while it could be a keeper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I’m curious the string angle change from the 31.5 to the v31. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

JPR79 said:


> Good thorough review, but you have a lot of bias. It looks like Mathews paid you to write this for a magazine article IMO. Just my $.02.
> 
> There are several other bow mfg's with awesome tech, and you act like this is the best thing since sliced bread. I still see a customer milking operation where if you want draw length, weight, and even let-off changes, Mathews will charge the customer even more for various modules to change the feel of the cams. Not to mention the prices of their bows keep going up, especially when they add simply the designation of being a "target" model. No real competitive target shooter is going to use a 34" ATA bow unless they are 5' nothing tall.
> 
> ...


Biased yet with objective data that backs his bias. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

PAKraig said:


> Curious about the mass weight of the V3 31. Website says 4.5, but you state 1/4 lb lighter than VXR 31.5 which is 4.66. Did you take an actual measurement of the V3 31's mass weight?



I weighed both bows. With the dampners in the V3 was 4 oz. lighter. The V3 was 4.5 lbs with the brass damper. The VXR 31.5 was 4.76 lbs with the aluminum damper installed.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

vince71969 said:


> I weighed both bows. With the dampners in the V3 was 4 oz. lighter. The V3 was 4.5 lbs with the brass damper. The VXR 31.5 was 4.76 lbs with the aluminum damper installed.


Thanks!


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

JPR79 said:


> Good thorough review, but you have a lot of bias. It looks like Mathews paid you to write this for a magazine article IMO. Just my $.02.
> 
> There are several other bow mfg's with awesome tech, and you act like this is the best thing since sliced bread. I still see a customer milking operation where if you want draw length, weight, and even let-off changes, Mathews will charge the customer even more for various modules to change the feel of the cams. Not to mention the prices of their bows keep going up, especially when they add simply the designation of being a "target" model. No real competitive target shooter is going to use a 34" ATA bow unless they are 5' nothing tall.
> 
> ...



To clarify....I'm not paid by anybody to write anything. I love archery and i've always been involved with tech and tuning. I'm a fan of Mathews and have been since the Q series was introduced. I've shot many other brands as well but have always went back to Mathews. Whenever I review a bow i'll point out the attributes that work. If there was something that I think doesn't work or is detrimental then i'll point that out as well. 

I've never been one to shill for any company, and I despise those who do. In fact, when I was moderating the Mathews forum I used to catch people doing just that. One was actually the vice president of the bow company itself. 

If you read my review and took out of it that i'm trying to sway people to shoot a Mathews product then I must tell you that is never my intention. On the contrary......I always advise people to shoot as many bows from as many companies as they can and make their decision based on what works best for them. 

I'm of the opinion that if others took the time and had the resources to provide an objective, analysis driven review of whatever bow they prefer to shoot then that information presented can be compiled by perspective archers and compared. That comparison could be used to make an informed decision.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

PAKraig said:


> Curious about the mass weight of the V3 31. Website says 4.5, but you state 1/4 lb lighter than VXR 31.5 which is 4.66. Did you take an actual measurement of the V3 31's mass weight?


4.31 out of box for my buddy's v3


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

ScopeRKT said:


> Any TRX 34 review on the way?



No, sir


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Surprising how similar that draw force curve is with the previous years model. Great review.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'm not. It's the same cam with the same modules. The only differences would stem form the geometry (and in this case it's the same brace height and just 1/2" shorter) and the redesign of the limbs and cups. There's just not enough difference to see anything drastic.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Great Review Vince!


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Great Review Sir thanks. 
Any know which mod for 27.5 or 28 on the V3 31?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

pjridge said:


> Great Review Sir thanks.
> Any know which mod for 27.5 or 28 on the V3 31?



F mods are 28" G mods are 27.5"


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

pjridge said:


> Great Review Sir thanks.
> Any know which mod for 27.5 or 28 on the V3 31?


On my V3 31 I have the 85%, 65#, G mods and the way the bow sits now with factory strings on my draw board its 28.25".
So as it sits 3/4" past 27.5 mods.
Will be putting custom threads on soon and 60# mods. Hoping to get it set where the 27.5" mods draw 28" on draw board. All my recent Mathews run 1/2" long.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyLtd (Dec 3, 2011)

Found this and thought I would post for a reference.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Can you post the drawforce curve of the VXR and V3 side by side


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice biased write up - LOL - but IMO - any bow that is only pulling 342 with a 6" brace - is low tech - which is why I was also very dissapointed in the NXT line up from PSE....but Mathews do make a good bow and the ones that I have shot were impressive - slow - but impressive.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

vince71969 said:


> I'm not. It's the same cam with the same modules. The only differences would stem form the geometry (and in this case it's the same brace height and just 1/2" shorter) and the redesign of the limbs and cups. There's just not enough difference to see anything drastic.


Ding, ding, ding. Something some people here need to hear as they’ve created an alternate reality where the V3 has this amazingly nice draw cycle that is WAY better than the VXR (the draw cycle of which they disliked).


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

vince71969 said:


> F mods are 28" G mods are 27.5"





RodneyLtd said:


> Found this and thought I would post for a reference.


thanks you!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Some here (hear)


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

johnno said:


> Nice biased write up - LOL - but IMO - any bow that is only pulling 342 with a 6" brace - is low tech - which is why I was also very dissapointed in the NXT line up from PSE....but Mathews do make a good bow and the ones that I have shot were impressive - slow - but impressive.



Any bow that shoots at the efficiency numbers that Mathews reaches isn't low tech at all. And not too many consider a 342 FPS bow slow. A more accurate indication of low vs high tech would be a comparative basis on how much stored energy is in a bow's draw cycle to obtain their speed number. It's reasons like this as to why I post these reviews. I'm going to assume that you prefer to shoot all out speed bows. That's awesome and they're a lot of fun! Once again, I always recommend people to shoot as many bows as they can and go with what they like best.


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

vince71969 said:


> Any bow that shoots at the efficiency numbers that Mathews reaches isn't low tech at all. And not too many consider a 342 FPS bow slow. A more accurate indication of low vs high tech would be a comparative basis on how much stored energy is in a bow's draw cycle to obtain their speed number. It's reasons like this as to why I post these reviews. I'm going to assume that you prefer to shoot all out speed bows. That's awesome and they're a lot of fun! Once again, I always recommend people to shoot as many bows as they can and go with what they like best.


I’m glad you still have a reason and know some sincerely appreciate it. 👍👍


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Predator said:


> Ding, ding, ding. Something some people here need to hear as they’ve created an alternate reality where the V3 has this amazingly nice draw cycle that is WAY better than the VXR (the draw cycle of which they disliked).




I think a few things come into play here. If someone WANTS to like a certain bow they're going to like it as soon as they shoot it. Also, the draw cycle of the VXR isn't as bad as some have made out. If they just took what they read as gospel and never shot one or they were conditioned to think it was worse than it is then the new model will seem much different.


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

That’s a ways off a stated 341 ibo.


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Great review, im on the fence on switching my31.5 to the v3 . Im headed to shoot them on dec 4th so all information beforehand is great..... as far as bias i didnt feel like you were saying its the greatest bow or everyone should buy it.. every year we hear how heavy mathews is yet every comparable bow is within 10ths of ounces, and as one posted about being slow tell me which bow with all the same specs is so much faster?.... most companies build great quality bows this was just a reviw on one, so if this bow doesn't interest you than dont post anything....remember if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

johnno said:


> Nice biased write up - LOL - but IMO - any bow that is only pulling 342 with a 6" brace - is low tech - which is why I was also very dissapointed in the NXT line up from PSE....but Mathews do make a good bow and the ones that I have shot were impressive - slow - but impressive.


342 is slow now?? Must have missed the memo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2017)

vince71969 said:


> *MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given that you need a bow press if you own a Mathews (i.e. Top Hat System), I have not seen anything stated on how to press these new Mathews bows with past parallel
limbs. 

Other manufacturers with past parallel limbs required a special roller adapter added to a bow press.

How did you press your new Mathews when you tuned it?


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice and unbiased review


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Given that you need a bow press if you own a Mathews (i.e. Top Hat System), I have not seen anything stated on how to press these new Mathews bows with past parallel
> limbs.
> 
> Other manufacturers with past parallel limbs required a special roller adapter added to a bow press.
> ...


I’ve wondered that myself. When I see the degree of flex on those limbs I wonder if they can be pressed without some adapter.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Given that you need a bow press if you own a Mathews (i.e. Top Hat System), I have not seen anything stated on how to press these new Mathews bows with past parallel
> limbs.
> 
> Other manufacturers with past parallel limbs required a special roller adapter added to a bow press.
> ...



My Last Chance Archery press worked fine. I have the limb adapters that were designed for the Bear Attack and Carnage. I was unsure if I would need them or not. I didn't.

I should've posted a pic of the clearance when pressing the limbs. I wish I would've thought about it. Maybe i'll throw the bow back in there and take one.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

I’m done with turkey and waiting for pie so I had time to take a few pics. The press arms each have a set screw to adjust the pitch. Setting them out will gain you the clearance you need. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Lost my interest when said the fit and finish is great and up to others, top of the line bows. I like the newer Mathews but the finish sucks probably one of the worst out their. So how can I believe anything else I read.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I think the fit is on par with anyone. The finish takes a hit as it’s dull compared to Kolorfusion bows. I’ve never had an issue with their appearance, I just don’t expect luster on a Mathews.


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Given that you need a bow press if you own a Mathews (i.e. Top Hat System), I have not seen anything stated on how to press these new Mathews bows with past parallel
> limbs.
> 
> Other manufacturers with past parallel limbs required a special roller adapter added to a bow press.
> ...


Pressed my V3 today with my Bowa no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2017)

vince71969 said:


> I’m done with turkey and waiting for pie so I had time to take a few pics. The press arms each have a set screw to adjust the pitch. Setting them out will gain you the clearance you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review and thank you for taking the time to post pics. Anytime there is anything new it’s always encouraging to see someone else do it first, so thank you for that. I have pressed past parallel limb bows (RX-3) in a similar manner. I also find using a square or ruler to make sure both fingers on a single side are parallel to one another. 

I hope it’s apple pie! Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the review and thank you for taking the time to post pics. Anytime there is anything new it’s always encouraging to see someone else do it first, so thank you for that. I have pressed past parallel limb bows (RX-3) in a similar manner. I also find using a square or ruler to make sure both fingers on a single side are parallel to one another.
> 
> I hope it’s apple pie! Happy thanksgiving.



Apple AND Cherry!!

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well


----------



## Racinray (Jul 5, 2015)

Has anyone had a chance to compare the draw cycle between the 80 and 85 % modules of the V3 31 inch bow. Also how is the draw length. Still A little long ?


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Racinray said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the draw cycle between the 80 and 85 % modules of the V3 31 inch bow. Also how is the draw length. Still A little long ?


My V3 31 has 27.5 mods and on my draw board comes in at 28.25. I'm getting new threads on soon and hoping to set it up at 28". All my past Mathews (trial, vertix, traverse, and vxr 31.5) ran exactly 1/2" long.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racinray (Jul 5, 2015)

bloodtrail1 said:


> My V3 31 has 27.5 mods and on my draw board comes in at 28.25. I'm getting new threads on soon and hoping to set it up at 28". All my past Mathews (trial, vertix, traverse, and vxr 31.5) ran exactly 1/2" long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

OregonCDA said:


> 4.31 out of box for my buddy's v3


Does he have the 27 or the 31?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I hate to say this. But I have never seen a Mathews hit IBO since they came out. I've seen Bowtech, and especially in the old days Hoyt hitting over speed.

334 with a tie on nock, is not even close to 342. So what gives ? Is Mathews up to the old IBO tricks of yesterday year by shooting IBO on the upper scale of the +/- allowances IBO permits,,,,so instead of 30 draw, 37.75 inch draw ? This day and age of social media, bow companies will gat shamed quickly as fake news. Obsession a few years back had to re-issue the speeds on one of their bows because it simply would hit it. 

Mathews is a great bow, but always had a devious advertising campaign,and I learned in the 80's to not believe their speeds until I chrono'd it myself. I thought with the Monster that went away. Has it come back again ? I'd like to see others shooting this bow thru a chrono. This bow really specs out how I want a bow to hunt with, but I want an obtainable 342-352 bow,not a run of the mill 334 bow. 

Time will tell, more people will test and shoot this model. We shall see what is going on. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I hate to say this. But I have never seen a Mathews hit IBO since they came out. I've seen Bowtech, and especially in the old days Hoyt hitting over speed.
> 
> 334 with a tie on nock, is not even close to 342. So what gives ? Is Mathews up to the old IBO tricks of yesterday year by shooting IBO on the upper scale of the +/- allowances IBO permits,,,,so instead of 30 draw, 37.75 inch draw ? This day and age of social media, bow companies will gat shamed quickly as fake news. Obsession a few years back had to re-issue the speeds on one of their bows because it simply would hit it.
> 
> ...


Weird, Mathews didn’t exist in the 1980’s. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSayer87 (Aug 19, 2016)

There are some ANGRY dudes on this site.... Holy cow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

vince71969 said:


> Does he have the 27 or the 31?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


31, this was right out of the box, nothing on it.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I hate to say this. But I have never seen a Mathews hit IBO since they came out. I've seen Bowtech, and especially in the old days Hoyt hitting over speed.
> 
> 334 with a tie on nock, is not even close to 342. So what gives ? Is Mathews up to the old IBO tricks of yesterday year by shooting IBO on the upper scale of the +/- allowances IBO permits,,,,so instead of 30 draw, 37.75 inch draw ? This day and age of social media, bow companies will gat shamed quickly as fake news. Obsession a few years back had to re-issue the speeds on one of their bows because it simply would hit it.
> 
> ...


The bow hits IBO specs. 

You’ll lose a few FPS with a D loop and tied in nock (10 grains) a few more FPS with the Monkey tails on the string (around 30ish grains if I remember) and a few more FPS with the 85% let off modules over the 80%. 

Also, I just chron’d the bow as soon as I took possession of it, which was at 69 lbs of draw weight. If I would’ve tweaked the cables to hit right at 70 lbs or just went with a 345 grain arrow to maintain an IBO standard of 5 grains per pound of draw weight that would’ve bumped up the number a few FPS as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

Great review, thanks


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

RSayer87 said:


> There are some ANGRY dudes on this site.... Holy cow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are simply angry people everywhere. They all need Jesus. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

I just had to post this pic that KylePa put up on a different thread. Really cool!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Did u happen to get the limb deflection numbers?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Seth234 said:


> That’s a ways off a stated 341 ibo.


Not at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Great review. I like reading the reviews for all new bows. Funny how I have regressed in archery back to an MQ1, rather than newer technology.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Whaack said:


> Weird, Mathews didn’t exist in the 1980’s.
> 
> [emoji1743][emoji1743][emoji1743][emoji1743]
> 
> ...


Wrong, Matt McPherson was making bows mid 80’s. He patented a cam system too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Wrong, Matt McPherson was making bows mid 80’s. He patented a cam system too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s possible but Mathews Inc wasn’t a company till 1992. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

vince71969 said:


> The bow hits IBO specs.
> 
> You’ll lose a few FPS with a D loop and tied in nock (10 grains) a few more FPS with the Monkey tails on the string (around 30ish grains if I remember) and a few more FPS with the 85% let off modules over the 80%.
> 
> ...


you don’t loose that much speed with monkey tails. . They are in same position as speed nocks( if you know where to put them). Also if you are looking 10 FPS with a d-loop and 2 tied nocks, they must be an inch long ( each) . The bow review was a well written Mathews owner Artois. BUT. the numbers don’t lie, and if that bow is shooting those numbers, then it is farrrr off ibo and nowhere near efficient as written in the review. Again. I’ll refer to my ELITE. Ritual 36. IBO-336. My draw length on a board is 27.25”. Draw weight is 60# with a 350 grain arrow (3D rig). I’m getting 286 FPS. That’s with a d-loop, 2tied nocks, and a podium peep with verifier lens and aperture. (25 grains) for those that don’t know. Now 286 +16.5 FPS (arrow weight)+28 FPS (3”of draw length lose) Itook out speed for that 1/4” as well. 286+16.5+28=330.5.+ 8 FPS for the 25 grain peep and bam—-338.5 ibo from a 336 ibo bow. And this Ritual has been shot through at least 16 different chronos. You shoot through them at tournaments. Now I got this bow brand new in the box for $550. No way in hell I’d spend that much more on a Mathews ( this bow in review) or any other bow that can’t even make close to its speed. And I’ve been shooting 60# on every bow for 3D , yet this Ritual35 is so smooth, I have 65# limbs coming to switch over. Look at the Mathews and Ritual35 draw curve.


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems like all bow manufacturers could use some fresh and innovative engineers. Also, inflated IBO speeds has become the game played on the uninformed consumer. Honest speeds aren't too much to ask but is the start of the snowball disguising laziness of actual change. Mathews took the year off... Shave some weight, tweak the limb connection, and slap on a new sticker.


----------



## jds125 (Dec 5, 2019)

Great review. Not wading into the speed debate on this particular bow, but if it's truly under by a significant amount it'd hardly lack company. For example, my Elite Rezult is well known to be slower than its advertised speed, but the bow shoots so well I don't care (that and the targets aren't moving).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I’ve now shot 2 different V3 31 bows at 70# and the draw cycle feels like the DFC looks. No walk in the park but then I’m spoiled by Revolt X in comfort which is in a different universe when it comes to draw cycle.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Predator said:


> I’ve now shot 2 different V3 31 bows at 70# and the draw cycle feels like the DFC looks. No walk in the park but then I’m spoiled by Revolt X in comfort which is in a different universe when it comes to draw cycle.


You already know this but if you go watch Chris bees new video of him shooting the prototype when he draws the 27 he says “it’s smoother” then the engineer or whatever he is at Mathews that’s showing him the bows says well “I’m not sure it’s the same cam and mod system. Here at Mathews we determine the draw cycle through a graph” aka DFC. Basically saying everything he can without saying hey Chris. It’s the same damn draw cycle bud. I will say there are many factors in my experience that change the “perception” of a draw cycle. Mass weight being one of many. You draw you bow back bare and then load it down it will all the sudden “feel” easier to draw and “feel” like it has less holding weight (larger valley). The actual draw cycle didn’t change just perception. which is fine whatever it takes for an individual to “feel” like it’s softer is fine by me. Just don’t try to argue the numbers or the graphs.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Seth234 said:


> you don’t loose that much speed with monkey tails. . They are in same position as speed nocks( if you know where to put them). Also if you are looking 10 FPS with a d-loop and 2 tied nocks, they must be an inch long ( each) . The bow review was a well written Mathews owner Artois. BUT. the numbers don’t lie, and if that bow is shooting those numbers, then it is farrrr off ibo and nowhere near efficient as written in the review. Again. I’ll refer to my ELITE. Ritual 36. IBO-336. My draw length on a board is 27.25”. Draw weight is 60# with a 350 grain arrow (3D rig). I’m getting 286 FPS. That’s with a d-loop, 2tied nocks, and a podium peep with verifier lens and aperture. (25 grains) for those that don’t know. Now 286 +16.5 FPS (arrow weight)+28 FPS (3”of draw length lose) Itook out speed for that 1/4” as well. 286+16.5+28=330.5.+ 8 FPS for the 25 grain peep and bam—-338.5 ibo from a 336 ibo bow. And this Ritual has been shot through at least 16 different chronos. You shoot through them at tournaments. Now I got this bow brand new in the box for $550. No way in hell I’d spend that much more on a Mathews ( this bow in review) or any other bow that can’t even make close to its speed. And I’ve been shooting 60# on every bow for 3D , yet this Ritual35 is so smooth, I have 65# limbs coming to switch over. Look at the Mathews and Ritual35 draw curve.


Unfortunately you can’t compare your elite speeds to these speeds bc lots of bows including Mathews will gain efficiency with heavier shafts. Your elite and most other bows won’t make speeds testing at 350 grains 30 inches and 70lbs. I’ve put an ungodly amount of crosscentric cams and switchweight cans through a world class chrono and they have all made the stated ibo with most coming in a couple FPS over ibo with a 420-450 grain shaft at multiple draw lengths. I’ve also had them make ibo equivalent numbers with a 350 grain shaft at 27 inches. That happens to be my DL as well.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The one thing that did feel different between the 2 V3 bows I shot was the valley. I had mentioned that the first one had very little valley. The one I shot today had a much larger valley but a much harsher dump into that valley. Both were equally stiff. Neither were easy to draw or noticeably different than the VXR.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Whaack said:


> That’s possible but Mathews Inc wasn’t a company till 1992.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Matt McPherson is Mathews, you know that. Just because he's called his company after his last name then his first name, does it really matter ? Same dude, same mindset. Genius indeed, no doubt, but still the same dude,who makes a hellva acoustic guitar to boot.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Predator said:


> The one thing that did feel different between the 2 V3 bows I shot was the valley. I had mentioned that the first one had very little valley. The one I shot today had a much larger valley but a much harsher dump into that valley. Both were equally stiff. Neither were easy to draw or noticeably different than the VXR.


Maybe hit the gym... my 15 year old is pulling 70lbs on his vxr. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OregonCDA said:


> Maybe hit the gym... my 15 year old is pulling 70lbs on his vxr. No issues whatsoever.


LOL! Whatever pal - love that type of lame response, have seen it a million times. I’ve been living in a gym for at least an hour/day 6 days a week for over 30 years now and did a some powerlifting as well. More than happy to compare max lifts pound for pound any time you’d like to do so. I do 1 arm D rows for sets of 10 in the range of 115-150 and could absolutely draw a 100 pound bow. Doesn’t mean I’d want to hunt with that poundage, especially if the draw cycle was stiff with a hump in the back end of the cycle.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Predator said:


> LOL! Whatever pal - love that type of lame response, have seen it a million times. I’ve been living in a gym for at least an hour/day 6 days a week for over 30 years now and did a some powerlifting as well. More than happy to compare max lifts pound for pound any time you’d like to do so. I do 1 arm D rows for sets of 10 in the range of 115-150 and could absolutely draw a 100 pound bow. Doesn’t mean I’d want to hunt with that poundage, especially if the draw cycle was stiff with a hump in the back end of the cycle.


Then stop whining about a how hard the draw is. If a 15 year old can shoot indoor 3d 2x per week with his, a huge stud like you should have no problems.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Jul 26, 2014)

Would love to see a head to head like this of the V3 31 against the Elite Enkore......

those are the two I am debating on.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OregonCDA said:


> Then stop whining about a how hard the draw is. If a 15 year old can shoot indoor 3d 2x per week with his, a huge stud like you should have no problems.


Not whining - simply pointing out the reality that for those who disliked the VXR draw cycle (and there are plenty) Mathews didn’t somehow magically fix it with the V3. Lots of people live in a dream world blinded by the magic of the Mathews brand. Why are you so defensive about any and every post from multiple people here pointing out that reality? Never mind, tired of wasting time with you.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Predator said:


> Not whining - simply pointing out the reality that for those who disliked the VXR draw cycle (and there are plenty) Mathews didn’t somehow magically fix it with the V3. Lots of people live in a dream world blinded by the magic of the Mathews brand. Why are you so defensive about any and every post from multiple people here pointing out that reality? Never mind, tired of wasting time with you.


You've made several posts about how hard the draw is, you made your point clear. Move on if you dont like the vxr/v3... Anything beyond one or two posts about the hard draw is, is whining. If you're as stong & as awesome as you claim to be, the draw should be effortless.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OregonCDA said:


> You've made several posts about how hard the draw is, you made your point clear. Move on if you dont like the vxr/v3... Anything beyond one or two posts about the hard draw is, is whining. If you're as stong & as awesome as you claim to be, the draw should be effortless.


Coming from the guy who literally has 100 posts on the V3 alone whining to everyone about how great it is.

But no, you are right. 100% correct (in your own mind). Have fun with your V3. Meanwhile I will post about whatever I want to wherever I want to without respect to your preferences. Have a great night.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Predator is 100% correct on this one. Just because someone can draw a bow that is uncomfortable to them doesn’t mean they should have to. I am drawn to the V3 as I like the systematic approach Mathews has. I like the integrated rest dove tail, I like the idea of switch weights, I like the flatline stabilizer and several other aspects of the system. Much like the idea of a weapon system as opposed to a rifle. What is hard to argue or justify is the stiff draw cycle (and this is from someone shooting a 75lb Xpedite NXT). The bow is just stiff for the poundage and ramps up where most people are the weakest in the draw cycle. I think a 60 or 65lb V3 might be a different story but will have to see.
I also don’t know many 15 year olds that are drawing a 70lb V3 or VXR for hundreds of shots several times a week with proper form. I am not sure I could or would want to even do that and I consider myself in somewhat decent shape.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OregonCDA said:


> You must be all brawn "according to you", and no brains. Its impossible to whine about something you like. Whining is not getting what you want. In you're case, a really easy draw and 340fps. You're a clown.


We won't even go into the brain category. I don't want to embarrass you again. Have a good night!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> Predator is 100% correct on this one. Just because someone can draw a bow that is uncomfortable to them doesn’t mean they should have to. I am drawn to the V3 as I like the systematic approach Mathews has. I like the integrated rest dove tail, I like the idea of switch weights, I like the flatline stabilizer and several other aspects of the system. Much like the idea of a weapon system as opposed to a rifle. What is hard to argue or justify is the stiff draw cycle (and this is from someone shooting a 75lb Xpedite NXT). The bow is just stiff for the poundage and ramps up where most people are the weakest in the draw cycle. I think a 60 or 65lb V3 might be a different story but will have to see.
> I also don’t know many 15 year olds that are drawing a 70lb V3 or VXR for hundreds of shots several times a week with proper form. I am not sure I could or would want to even do that and I consider myself in somewhat decent shape.


You are in more than "decent shape" but I agree. And that 15 year old may not have a functioning shoulder by the time he gets to your age, much less mine.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Predator said:


> LOL! Whatever pal - love that type of lame response, have seen it a million times. I’ve been living in a gym for at least an hour/day 6 days a week for over 30 years now and did a some powerlifting as well. More than happy to compare max lifts pound for pound any time you’d like to do so. I do 1 arm D rows for sets of 10 in the range of 115-150 and could absolutely draw a 100 pound bow. Doesn’t mean I’d want to hunt with that poundage, especially if the draw cycle was stiff with a hump in the back end of the cycle.


Totally agree. I'm close to 1200 on the big 3, can't stand the VXR/V3 draw. Switchweight cams suck, to me anyways.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazimon (Sep 18, 2017)

Is there any difference in the string angle of the V3 31 compared to the VXR 31.5 at 30" draw?


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Unfortunately you can’t compare your elite speeds to these speeds bc lots of bows including Mathews will gain efficiency with heavier shafts. Your elite and most other bows won’t make speeds testing at 350 grains 30 inches and 70lbs. I’ve put an ungodly amount of crosscentric cams and switchweight cans through a world class chrono and they have all made the stated ibo with most coming in a couple FPS over ibo with a 420-450 grain shaft at multiple draw lengths. I’ve also had them make ibo equivalent numbers with a 350 grain shaft at 27 inches. That happens to be my DL as well.


 Are you really going to justify a bow coming in short of ibo by saying” it will shoot a heavier arrow faster”? EVERY bow is tested at the same specs (+/-). 70# 30” 350 grain arrow. I’ve shot arrows weighing from 300 grains up to 610 grains and the Ritual35 still made ibo. The Ritual35 is efficient at 88/89%as well. There are a lot of good bows out there. I like any bow as long as does what they say it will do, and it doesn’t rip my shoulder out at the draw. I know some bows shot out of the testing specs, want make ibo, Some may be off by a couple FPS , but when it’s off as much as in the review, then that’s a red flag. But saying “ it shoots heavier arrows faster”, or “ it shoots faster at a shorter draw length.” , seems to be grasping at straws to convince me. But it’s still fast enough, just short of what the maker said it would be. And the fact they draw over 1/2” long on each setting doesn’t make short ibo speeds any better, in fact it’s worse. But with all that. The bow is a good looking bow, and I like the looks of the risers and wide limbs they use. I’m even looking at some of the 32” and 31” ata for a tree stand bow. I’m not just Elite .


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Unfortunately you can’t compare your elite speeds to these speeds bc lots of bows including Mathews will gain efficiency with heavier shafts. Your elite and most other bows won’t make speeds testing at 350 grains 30 inches and 70lbs. I’ve put an ungodly amount of crosscentric cams and switchweight cans through a world class chrono and they have all made the stated ibo with most coming in a couple FPS over ibo with a 420-450 grain shaft at multiple draw lengths. I’ve also had them make ibo equivalent numbers with a 350 grain shaft at 27 inches. That happens to be my DL as well.


I missed the part where you said my elite and many others want make speed at 70/30/350. Did you read the numbers I’m getting on my bow , and it’s been shot through numberous different chronos at many different shoots and it’s making speed plus some. I’m making speed plus 2 FPS over ibo with d-loop 2 tied nock points and a 25 grain podium peep with lens and aperture. It makes speed with any arrow weight.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

All I can say is I’m happy they fixed the draw cycle on the V3


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Seth234 said:


> I missed the part where you said my elite and many others want make speed at 70/30/350. Did you read the numbers I’m getting on my bow , and it’s been shot through numberous different chronos at many different shoots and it’s making speed plus some. I’m making speed plus 2 FPS over ibo with d-loop 2 tied nock points and a 25 grain podium peep with lens and aperture. It makes speed with any arrow weight.


Yea I read them clearly and u shot them at 27.25 DL. You used the exact method your complaining about me referencing... you shot a bow and got speeds outside of the 350/70/30. Which is fine and I basically told you this bow would also make the stated ibo when tested under that 30 inch mark and or with heavier than ibo arrows. If you understand what IBO actually means and how its tested then you’d know you posted speeds with a HEAVIER than ibo weighted shaft. Testing a 350 grain arrow at 60lbs is the Equivalent of shooting 70lbs and 400 grains. And yes some of them come in 1/2 long. Mine personally have always been set 1/4 inch long which is exactly what the elite is coming in at.... I see where You said in your recent post u tested with a 300 grain shaft as well. I’m referencing the actual numbers and speeds u posted defending my first statement.

We’re only assuming hes not using a 99$ pro chrono known to read 7-9 FPS slow. We’re assuming he used proper lighting. Were assuming the bow is tuned etc... I’m telling u first hand with a high dollar chrono used at the air gun world championships I’ve not seen a single crosscentric or switch weight cam bow come in under its ibo. Or my impulse 34 or 31 or 30 other bows I’ve owned in 5 years with the exception of 1-2. My traverse at your specs of 27.25 rolls in at 340 ibo. Also 2 FPS faster that stated ibo.

And finally your using a 25 grain peep to flood your numbers. I have NEVER seen any peep take 8 FPS out of the bow. Yes even a heavier peep with an aperture. I’ve actually seen it add 2-3 FPS on some bows. Your original post was not apples to apples.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Bbd16 said:


> Did u happen to get the limb deflection numbers?



No but i'll try to get those for you. Please remind me in a few days if I forget.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

vince71969 said:


> No but i'll try to get those for you. Please remind me in a few days if I forget.


Not personally to worried with those specific numbers on that specific bow. Just more curious which limbs they are using as a whole. Thanks!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Mathias said:


> All I can say is I’m happy they fixed the draw cycle on the V3


When was the draw cycle broke on the V3? ;-)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

whack n stack said:


> When was the draw cycle broke on the V3? ;-)


 When it was a VXR


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Mathias said:


> When it was a VXR


Sorry to hear your VXR draw cycle broke. Mine is still working perfectly 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Whaack said:


> That’s possible but Mathews Inc wasn’t a company till 1992.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Come on, you know the deal. Just like Oregon Bows morphing into Bowtech,,,I think even bringing in the same name bow even, so was Mathews and McPherson. Both companies interchange.

Now talk Elite or Martin, and Bear that's a different story. Same name, different organizations behind the designs and marketing etc.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

All this cycle talk. I don't get it. How do you expect a bow to generate you great speed without having to earn it by drawing it ??? You think drawing a easy cycle draw going to generate you a 350 ibo bow is foolish,,,,,@ this time in technology anyway.

That draw curve is going to have to accelerate somewhere, and dump off to a higher percentage let off so you can hold it @ full draw. 

Mathews recent bows have a dump,thats what speed bows have. Don't want the dump, drop down in IBO to your lesser higher draw curves like the older Elite's and Hoyt's. You want speed, you gotta earn it,by drawing it. 

What I don't understand is people wanting the high draw curve because they want speed, and then looking to draw 50 pounds, and a 250 grain arrow. or 60 pounds and a 300 grain arrow. I contend that this isn't the bow draw curve for your physical liking. When you have to drop draw weight, just to be able to draw your bow,,,I see injury to the shoulder happening sooner or later. You guys can do it, but I see a physical issue down the road that just might redail your compound bow and put you in the xbow class when you get my age @ 62.

I thank God I kept up my body as I aged,and it's responded in kind to my efforts. It's not like i'm in my 20's anymore and on my first compound was 80 pounds and drew it relatively easy. My 50's became a little harder @ 70,and then I went back to taking better care of myself physically and now, I can shoot 100 70 pound shots everyday like breaking stix. 

Point is guys, from this old man's experience. If you wanna draw a harsh cam bow, you gotta put in some background training to prepare because drawing a bow can do major deteriorating damage to your shoulders and elbows. Trust me, I know.

The draw cycle on a Mathews is a simple dump because you need that high curve to store the energy. If you find it too harsh,before dropping in draw weight, start putting some reps in lifting weights. You will thank me after you've been shooting a compound 45 years. Trust me, been there.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Predator said:


> LOL! Whatever pal - love that type of lame response, have seen it a million times. I’ve been living in a gym for at least an hour/day 6 days a week for over 30 years now and did a some powerlifting as well. More than happy to compare max lifts pound for pound any time you’d like to do so. I do 1 arm D rows for sets of 10 in the range of 115-150 and could absolutely draw a 100 pound bow. Doesn’t mean I’d want to hunt with that poundage, especially if the draw cycle was stiff with a hump in the back end of the cycle.




LMFAO... Well that cures that real quick. 

Do you feel, in general, as I do,that if you are going to generate speed,excessive speeds, that it is part of that cam's design to incorporate into the draw cycle some sort of "dump" ? I can't see how else you can store energy without an excessive build up,and a needed dump in order to maintain some sort of plausible full draw hold without it being ripped out of your hands ??? 

I haven't really experienced a bow that generates excessive speed,without some sort of dump ? Closest I felt was the Obsession Evolution from 2015 that had a true IBO,well atleast mine grid out to 350. It drew harsh,maybe or stout maybe ,but smoothe and I can't say it dumps, but it falls for sure !! lol 

Therefore, I never complain about a bows draw cycle. I EXPECT a harsh draw, but i'm ok with it if she is going to give me hot performance. It's a fair trade off IMHO. So, like you, I keep lifting them up and putting them down. lol


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> LMFAO... Well that cures that real quick.
> 
> Do you feel, in general, as I do,that if you are going to generate speed,excessive speeds, that it is part of that cam's design to incorporate into the draw cycle some sort of "dump" ? I can't see how else you can store energy without an excessive build up,and a needed dump in order to maintain some sort of plausible full draw hold without it being ripped out of your hands ???
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point of some of the complaints. Bowtech Revolt X and PSE Evolve cammed bows are the same speed but draw much nicer then the VXR/V3. I don't expect a 340ibo bow to be total butter, but why would I want the Mathews if there's alternatives that draw nicer?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Well, all you clowns can keep arguing all you want. I have the Matthew's VXR 31.5 and the V3-31. 
Shot enough now with the V3 to know there is substantial difference even if all you "bow engineering guru's" state otherwise. Heck, most of you don't own or have shot both enough to be posting half the stuff your saying. 
So, say what you want but the V3 is a decent improvement over the VXR 31.5, at least in my unprofessional opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

seiowabow said:


> I think you missed the point of some of the complaints. Bowtech Revolt X and PSE Evolve cammed bows are the same speed but draw much nicer then the VXR/V3. I don't expect a 340ibo bow to be total butter, but why would I want the Mathews if there's alternatives that draw nicer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Trust me I get it. I'd still say to this day, the smoothest speed cam I ever took a liking to, but because it's a limb stop, just can't fall completely in love with, was the 2015 Obsession Evolution cam,forget it's name ? Smoothe as butter, and hit's the IBO of 350.

Bowtech has always made nice cams. PSE Evolve is good stuff too as are Hoyt. Mathews aren't bad. I always liked Mathews. I just am not a fan of such a heavy riser,with stub limbs. Not that the bow weighs a ton more than other bows,,,,but that the riser does. To me, that makes it feel a bit clunky maneuvering quickly. 

As for dump ? I expect it if i'm looking for some super speed. I was shocked the Evolution hit the speed it did.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Trust me I get it. I'd still say to this day, the smoothest speed cam I ever took a liking to, but because it's a limb stop, just can't fall completely in love with, was the 2015 Obsession Evolution cam,forget it's name ? Smoothe as butter, and hit's the IBO of 350.
> 
> Bowtech has always made nice cams. PSE Evolve is good stuff too as are Hoyt. Mathews aren't bad. I always liked Mathews. I just am not a fan of such a heavy riser,with stub limbs. Not that the bow weighs a ton more than other bows,,,,but that the riser does. To me, that makes it feel a bit clunky maneuvering quickly.
> 
> As for dump ? I expect it if i'm looking for some super speed. I was shocked the Evolution hit the speed it did.


I had a 15 OB evolution as well. That was a great cam

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

seiowabow said:


> I had a 15 OB evolution as well. That was a great cam
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Did PSE sue Obsession over that cam which ended up being the Evolve cam ??? Thought I heard that ?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Did PSE sue Obsession over that cam which ended up being the Evolve cam ??? Thought I heard that ?


Not sure of the details, but there was something between the two company's and their cams. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> LMFAO... Well that cures that real quick.
> 
> Do you feel, in general, as I do,that if you are going to generate speed,excessive speeds, that it is part of that cam's design to incorporate into the draw cycle some sort of "dump" ? I can't see how else you can store energy without an excessive build up,and a needed dump in order to maintain some sort of plausible full draw hold without it being ripped out of your hands ???
> 
> ...


I agree and disagree. I don't think speed is about the dump, it's about the energy put into the draw itself. You can get high speed with zero dump but, as you say, you won't have a valley. So, yes, you probably can't have as smooth of a transition into the valley with a faster bow if you want a valley and decent letoff. But each cam has a different draw cycle and that can result in paying the energy price at different stages of the draw cycle and result in very different feelings of transition into the valley. I've shot a number of bows with equal speeds with some having a more pronounced hump and dump than other which can give you a very different perceived and actual feeling of "comfort" in the draw cycle.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Predator said:


> I agree and disagree. I don't think speed is about the dump, it's about the energy put into the draw itself. You can get high speed with zero dump but, as you say, you won't have a valley. So, yes, you probably can't have as smooth of a transition into the valley with a faster bow if you want a valley and decent letoff. But each cam has a different draw cycle and that can result in paying the energy price at different stages of the draw cycle and result in very different feelings of transition into the valley. I've shot a number of bows with equal speeds with some having a more pronounced hump and dump than other which can give you a very different perceived and actual feeling of "comfort" in the draw cycle.



I wholeheartedly agree with you. But you must agree, in the end, on every bow, it comes down to the feel while @ the wall. As you stated, you MUST build a draw peak somehow. If you raise it up, then slowly ride it to the wall, and don't back off that peak, you are holding a bit more @ full draw. Some people don't like that.

Or you can peak it and then dump it some way or fashion,whether slowly or suddenly,but once @ the wall of full draw, it becomes a little more manageable to hold for say waiting on an animal to present the right angle to drill him. 

So it's 6 or half dozen of the other. Peak has to be crescendoed or you don't build the stored energy to transfer to get speed. 

As I stated earlier, i'm shooting a Hoyt for the last 8 years or so. I shot them all,owned them all,loved them all,hold no preference to any because none are paying me. That Obsession Evolution 2015 cam, was the smoothest draw,fastest cam I experienced. If the cam was styled into a hybrid with a string stop,i'd have no reason to change. Being it's a limb stop,which feels artificial to my feel, it kept me searching. The next cam I enjoyed was the 82nd Airborne,but again, that limb stop. I loved that cam for hunting. A slammer for pigs.

The middle of the road for me has been the Hoyt Z5 cam. Speed, comfort and string stop that I can pull the shot thru. For me it works. I have guys saying they can adjust the let off on an Elite to mimic a feel for pulling thru, and being they are far better shots than me, I have to believe them,but @ what cost of speed ? The speed for me is needed because it is the first step to KE and momentum which I want for hunting.


----------



## Leif sybesma (Jan 12, 2020)

vince71969 said:


> *MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff


----------



## JonS (Dec 14, 2019)

Great Review!


----------



## 3dArcher11 (Dec 24, 2016)

Great review, thanks for taking the time for this


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Can anybody verify... Different poundage on Switch weight are made by pending the limbs? So there would be a difference In draw cycle feel, making poundage by the stiffness of the limb or by pending the limb (more) ? On a traverse for example they offered three different limb stiffness. #70 v3 steeper string angle than #60?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Seth234 said:


> Are you really going to justify a bow coming in short of ibo by saying” it will shoot a heavier arrow faster”? EVERY bow is tested at the same specs (+/-). 70# 30” 350 grain arrow. I’ve shot arrows weighing from 300 grains up to 610 grains and the Ritual35 still made ibo. The Ritual35 is efficient at 88/89%as well. There are a lot of good bows out there. I like any bow as long as does what they say it will do, and it doesn’t rip my shoulder out at the draw. I know some bows shot out of the testing specs, want make ibo, Some may be off by a couple FPS , but when it’s off as much as in the review, then that’s a red flag. But saying “ it shoots heavier arrows faster”, or “ it shoots faster at a shorter draw length.” , seems to be grasping at straws to convince me. But it’s still fast enough, just short of what the maker said it would be. And the fact they draw over 1/2” long on each setting doesn’t make short ibo speeds any better, in fact it’s worse. But with all that. The bow is a good looking bow, and I like the looks of the risers and wide limbs they use. I’m even looking at some of the 32” and 31” ata for a tree stand bow. I’m not just Elite .


I didn’t want to do a second test with just a tied in nockset on the string as to some it might look like I’m trying to skew numbers, etc. The V3 does in fact hit advertised IBO speeds, but I wanted to wait until a magazine review came out with the numbers and I would post them, no matter what they were. 

Here we have the V3 31 set at 70/30 chronographing at 341.8 with and arrow weighing in at 355 grains (5 grains heavier) along with various other weights as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> All this cycle talk. I don't get it. How do you expect a bow to generate you great speed without having to earn it by drawing it ??? You think drawing a easy cycle draw going to generate you a 350 ibo bow is foolish,,,,,@ this time in technology anyway.
> 
> That draw curve is going to have to accelerate somewhere, and dump off to a higher percentage let off so you can hold it @ full draw.
> 
> ...


This why I shot 55lbs or less all my life.....52 forever,,,I can draw 70 lbs..No need..I'm a truck driver..tired shoulders....I AGREE 100% with you


----------



## BigBowhunter713 (Dec 27, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you. But you must agree, in the end, on every bow, it comes down to the feel while @ the wall. As you stated, you MUST build a draw peak somehow. If you raise it up, then slowly ride it to the wall, and don't back off that peak, you are holding a bit more @ full draw. Some people don't like that.
> 
> Or you can peak it and then dump it some way or fashion,whether slowly or suddenly,but once @ the wall of full draw, it becomes a little more manageable to hold for say waiting on an animal to present the right angle to drill him.
> 
> ...


Great review


----------



## Coyote243 (Aug 11, 2017)

Awesome read


----------



## Arroyo (Mar 17, 2018)

First, thank you for the review. Whether you like Mathews or not, you have to admit they make nice bows. Their overall quality is second to none and their bows arguably offer the best post shot experience of any. I've shot Mathews for many years and recently have owned the Halon and VXR. I don't have any issues with the draw being stiff, the speed, and everything after the shot is awesome. What keeps me moving to other bows is Mathew's pre-shot feel. It's just doesn't compliment my style of shooting. I tend to relax everything at the hold versus pushing the bow and pulling against the back wall. If you have the later form of shooting, I can see where you love the Mathews feel and probably experience good accuracy. I couldn't find the accuracy with the VXR as I can with other bows. Both the Halon and VXR didn't have the 85% let-off either. So my question is, when is Mathews going to offer a cam or options within their existing Crosscentric cam that allows you to change the pre-shot feel, like let-off or valley? Maybe they don't need to? They sell a ton of bows each year. The feel of Bowtech, Evolve cam, or even Prime that allows the shooter to adjust the pre-shot feel along with the Mathews post-shot feel will make for a sweet bow. C'mon Mathews. Quit holding back.


----------



## Gearman (Jan 4, 2021)

vince71969 said:


> *MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vince71969 said:


> *MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gearman (Jan 4, 2021)

Great review!


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Any updates?


Not that much. I’ll be shooting it more now that I’m not as busy. The only aspect I noted so far was the top hats were configured from the factory that I didn’t have to move them for flight.

If there’s anything you want me to check you can DM me. If you did and it got lost among others I apologize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Arroyo said:


> First, thank you for the review. Whether you like Mathews or not, you have to admit they make nice bows. Their overall quality is second to none and their bows arguably offer the best post shot experience of any. I've shot Mathews for many years and recently have owned the Halon and VXR. I don't have any issues with the draw being stiff, the speed, and everything after the shot is awesome. What keeps me moving to other bows is Mathew's pre-shot feel. It's just doesn't compliment my style of shooting. I tend to relax everything at the hold versus pushing the bow and pulling against the back wall. If you have the later form of shooting, I can see where you love the Mathews feel and probably experience good accuracy. I couldn't find the accuracy with the VXR as I can with other bows. Both the Halon and VXR didn't have the 85% let-off either. So my question is, when is Mathews going to offer a cam or options within their existing Crosscentric cam that allows you to change the pre-shot feel, like let-off or valley? Maybe they don't need to? They sell a ton of bows each year. The feel of Bowtech, Evolve cam, or even Prime that allows the shooter to adjust the pre-shot feel along with the Mathews post-shot feel will make for a sweet bow. C'mon Mathews. Quit holding back.


If you feel that another bow suits you better then absolutely another bow is what you should be shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

vince71969 said:


> I didn’t want to do a second test with just a tied in nockset on the string as to some it might look like I’m trying to skew numbers, etc. The V3 does in fact hit advertised IBO speeds, but I wanted to wait until a magazine review came out with the numbers and I would post them, no matter what they were.
> 
> Here we have the V3 31 set at 70/30 chronographing at 341.8 with and arrow weighing in at 355 grains (5 grains heavier) along with various other weights as well.
> 
> ...



So you shot an arrow thru this bow @ 4.17 grains per pound ? LOL....my hats off to you ! How did that shot sound ?


----------



## 957878 (Dec 10, 2020)

vince71969 said:


> I didn’t want to do a second test with just a tied in nockset on the string as to some it might look like I’m trying to skew numbers, etc. The V3 does in fact hit advertised IBO speeds, but I wanted to wait until a magazine review came out with the numbers and I would post them, no matter what they were.
> 
> Here we have the V3 31 set at 70/30 chronographing at 341.8 with and arrow weighing in at 355 grains (5 grains heavier) along with various other weights as well.
> 
> ...


I found the exact same thing, it hit IBO exactly and @ 30 1/16 “ not 1/2” Long like all of the whiners like to claim.


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

vince71969 said:


> *MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the end snippet. That is phenomenal and so true.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> So you shot an arrow thru this bow @ 4.17 grains per pound ? LOL....my hats off to you ! How did that shot sound ?



Not me. That was the tester from the magazine article that does that. They've been doing it for years and i've yet to understand why.


----------



## Rick2200 (Jan 23, 2021)

This was one of the first compounds I ever shot. After shooting a couple more. Hey fella’s...Let me shoot that first black one again please. It was the most accurate for me I didn’t care about speed or even know this was suppose to be a huge selling point. Thanks


----------



## Rick2200 (Jan 23, 2021)

vince71969 said:


> The bow hits IBO specs.
> 
> You’ll lose a few FPS with a D loop and tied in nock (10 grains) a few more FPS with the Monkey tails on the string (around 30ish grains if I remember) and a few more FPS with the 85% let off modules over the 80%.
> 
> ...


Do you always have to defend darn near the entire post ?


----------



## ZH_Bow (Aug 25, 2020)

I’m enjoying mine! Dead in the hand at shot which I’m sure is same as all Matthew’s but coming from elite ritual 35 it was noticeable. Also quite a bit more quiet than the elite.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

ZH_Bow said:


> I’m enjoying mine! Dead in the hand at shot which I’m sure is same as all Matthew’s but coming from elite ritual 35 it was noticeable. Also quite a bit more quiet than the elite.



Comparing to the Elite, how does the heft of the Mathews and axle compare ? I find the Elite nimble in the hand, generous on axle. Not so with new Mathews,short axle and compacted weight as much as most longer axle bows weigh. Hence the deadened after shot.


----------



## ZH_Bow (Aug 25, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Comparing to the Elite, how does the heft of the Mathews and axle compare ? I find the Elite nimble in the hand, generous on axle. Not so with new Mathews,short axle and compacted weight as much as most longer axle bows weigh. Hence the deadened after shot.


the weight was pretty noticeably lighter. I did feel like I lost a little control from the elite on holding steady. I think since then though I’ve gotten better and I might have a harder time telling them apart. Or my increased skill making up for the shorter AtA. Matthew’s talks about the longer riser making it feel like a much longer ATA bow but it didn’t make up the 4” to get to the elite 35 I feel.


----------



## ZH_Bow (Aug 25, 2020)

And that was the V3 31 I have.


----------



## PandaAl (May 15, 2018)

The v3 is only slight better than the VXR but it is better. It's a phenomenal bow


----------



## FLHX (Jan 4, 2021)

Great review, thanks. I have the 31 V3 for a few months now. I really like it so far


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

People are now talking that the huge oversized cams by Mathews was by design to offset the short axle and provide a better string angle for longer draw dudes on the short axle. 

Anyone else hear this ? Kinda makes some sense.


----------



## ZH_Bow (Aug 25, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> People are now talking that the huge oversized cams by Mathews was by design to offset the short axle and provide a better string angle for longer draw dudes on the short axle.
> 
> Anyone else hear this ? Kinda makes some sense.


I haven't heard that but it does make sense. I have the V3 maxed out at 30.5" and don't really notice a big difference compared to my Elite Ritual 35 AtA. Nose is still able to touch the string just fine at full draw.


----------



## ZH_Bow (Aug 25, 2020)

Measuring the V3 31 vs Ritual 35, 31 is 2" shorter cam tip to cam tip.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ZH_Bow said:


> Measuring the V3 31 vs Ritual 35, 31 is 2" shorter cam tip to cam tip.


That's not as much as you'd think.

What are the measurements at full draw?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZH_Bow (Aug 25, 2020)

whack n stack said:


> That's not as much as you'd think.
> 
> What are the measurements at full draw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I didn't think it was very much is what I meant. And maybe less deflection on these V3 limbs. I'll try and measure and get back to you. Good chance to try out my DIY drawboard for the first time.


----------



## flyhunter1 (Jul 26, 2020)

vince71969 said:


> *MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done! Much appreciated!


----------



## Bruner1997 (Nov 24, 2021)

vince71969 said:


> *MATHEWS V3 31 REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review!


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Bruner1997 said:


> Thanks for the review!


Glad you enjoyed it. 

I’m working on the V3X 29 review right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon63 (Mar 5, 2021)

Great Review. Thanks for the information


----------



## Deacon63 (Mar 5, 2021)

Great review. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

vince71969 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> I’m working on the V3X 29 review right now
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to it.


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

vince71969 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> I’m working on the V3X 29 review right now
> 
> ...


Will you also be doing a V3X 33 review?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

rustown said:


> Will you also be doing a V3X 33 review?


No sir. 

Just the 29. 

One cool aspect this year is I’m doing the entire review without a bow press. All adjustments are being made with the SAS cable [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

awesome review; does anyone would have the 33" V3X DFC to compare with it?


----------

